# Onkyo 608



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

I am baaaack!! 
My onkyo decided about three weeks ago that one HDMI was not going to work anymore :devil:, audio and video dissapeared. Cable guy figure it out, I was back in business. last night after a nice TB Rays win I decided it was time for a movie ... :yikes: all video functions in all the HDMI's were gone!! Anyone experience this? The pain now is no repair center in my area, bummer, guess I should have gone with the Pioneer?? I welcome your input as always!!
Hit them straight.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Receivers are complex electronics with lots of different parts. In order to get entry level receivers out at reasonable prices with all those features and still turn a profit, there's always going to be some cost-cutting somewhere. You really have to live with the less than optimal quality checking with products like these... and hope your company will fix it. I don't think any other brand whose electronics are made in china will have notably superior build quality either. You may have just gotten a dud and you may experience the same with a pioneer, marantz, or yamaha. Good luck in getting it repaired. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bogiedr said:


> I am baaaack!!
> My onkyo decided about three weeks ago that one HDMI was not going to work anymore :devil:, audio and video dissapeared. Cable guy figure it out, I was back in business. last night after a nice TB Rays win I decided it was time for a movie ... :yikes: all video functions in all the HDMI's were gone!! Anyone experience this? The pain now is no repair center in my area, bummer, guess I should have gone with the Pioneer?? I welcome your input as always!!
> Hit them straight.


Hello,
There are actually 2 Onkyo Authorized Repair Centers in the Tampa Area. Plaza Electronics in Largo and Jersey Jim's in Clearwater. I would definitely go to Plaza Electronics as their Tech really is excellent. I would steer clear of Jersey Jim's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Folks, if I can plug someone here, the company I bought the Onkyo from is willing to take it back for a full credit towards anything I want!! These folks are beyond excellent!! I will send the Onkyo back for credit ... anyone has experience with NAD? I do with hi fi, not home theater ... any opinions out there? As always, thanks and hit them straight!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is a classic example of the advantages of purchasing from a Brick and Mortar Dealer. That is wonderful news. NAD really has an excellent reputation for making Components that are focused on Music Performance.

In the past few years NAD really has stepped up their game in respect to AVR's. Also their Masters Series is utterly fantastic. While NAD's often do not have as many bells and whistles as many of the Japanese Brands, they do tend to use very premium parts.
Cheers,
J


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

NAD makes great high current amps/receivers.

The features I personally consider important in a processor/receiver are

- Quality Auto Setup (NAD uses Audessey)
- Realiable bug-free HDMI handshakes etc.
- Dolby TrueHD / DTS Master Audio

As long as you get all of the above, plus a great amp section, that's all you need :T


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, I am now torn between the NAD and a Yamaha RX A800 ... any Yamaha reviewers out there?
Thanks.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

bogiedr said:


> Ok, I am now torn between the NAD and a Yamaha RX A800 ... any Yamaha reviewers out there?
> Thanks.


The current generation of yamahas look outstanding. There is a review of the A3000 on audioholics and it was all-around impressive.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I will definitely say this, if the Aventage A3000 had been available when I was replacing my TX-SR875, I would have absolutely gotten one.

It does not appear that there are any Professional Reviews that I am aware of for the A800. Ecoustics is an excellent Website for Professional Reviews, but I am not aware of any of that Model. Which NAD AVR are you considering? Regardless, Yamaha is making some excellent AVR's and really think the entire Aventage Line is excellent.

Ideally both the AVR's you are interested in are on Display at the Store where you purchased the 608. Things like which Remote Control and GUI you prefer and obviously which sounds best to you are what matter.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi all. Jack the NAD is model T 747. Looking at them side by side, well on the website, they look very comparable. I own NAD in my Hi Fi system and love it ... the Aventage just makes me curious. The NAD is on sale at less than half price! I know folks have a hard time believing that NAD rates everything very conservative, so 60 watts turns people off, obviously they forget it is a high current amp. Anyway, there is my dilema, T 747 or RX A800? Thanks as always!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Please understand that 98% of AVR rated at 120 Watts Per Chanel do not even come close to even 70 Watts into 5 and 7 Channels whereas the NAD actually will.

Given the discount on the NAD, I would go with the 747. I am guessing NAD is about to release the Replacement, but the only real advantage (no pun intended) to the Aventage is it being HDMI 1.4 thus is 3D Compliant. And even then, many 3D Components offer Dual HDMI Outputs so that you can send one to the TV and one to the AVR for Decoding. The NAD can Decode the same Lossless Codecs (True HD, DTS-HD, and Uncompressed PCM) so it really only comes down to 3D Passthrough.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

:whistling: well, I ran into a sale I could not resist! I found a "mistake" at Best Buy and got it. A Yamaha Aventage 700 was delivered to someone by accident, not what they ordered, they sent it back, never opened, ended up in the open box area. Got it at a veery handsome savings, thirty days they take it back if I do not want it!! I am trying it and so far I have found a more open natural sound than I was getting from the Onkyo. I actually liked Yamaha's speaker auto set up so much better than the Onkyo. It gave me the results and even told me clearly what was right and what was not :T It also clearly told me how to change impedance from 8ohm's to 6ohm's so the Swans are being treated the right way by the amp. Overall I think this receiver has a good chance of staying with us. The Onkyo?, it will be exchanged for other gear as the guys I got it from will actually let me pick a stereo system to upgrade the weekend BMW Z3's, which does NOT contain the Ultimate Audio Machine :R
So far so good with the yamaha, will report after a few more days. thanks for the responses and, jack as always, I apreciate all your patience and input.
Hit them straight!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

bogiedr said:


> I am trying it and so far I have found a more open natural sound than I was getting from the Onkyo.


I am one of the few people here who is always pretty skeptical about Onkyo's amplifier sections. I feel a lot more comfortable with the preamps and amps found in Yamaha and Marantz gear.



> It also clearly told me how to change impedance from 8ohm's to 6ohm's so the Swans are being treated the right way by the amp.


I would leave it at 8 ohms. 6 ohms just sets a voltage limiter so that the amp can pass some regulations tests. You will get more dynamic range with 8 ohm mode which may still be current limited but otherwise has more voltage.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> I am one of the few people here who is always pretty skeptical about Onkyo's amplifier sections. I feel a lot more comfortable with the preamps and amps found in Yamaha and Marantz gear.


Before getting my onkyo 3007 I had started with a Marantz SR7002 and it beat the 3007 in sound quality, hands down. However, it was also lower-powered, lacked 9.2, powered triple zones, Reon-VX video processing, and Audyssey MultEQ XT. Going with the onkyo was a sacrifice of sq for features and flexibility.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bogiedr said:


> :whistling: well, I ran into a sale I could not resist! I found a "mistake" at Best Buy and got it. A Yamaha Aventage 700 was delivered to someone by accident, not what they ordered, they sent it back, never opened, ended up in the open box area. Got it at a veery handsome savings, thirty days they take it back if I do not want it!! I am trying it and so far I have found a more open natural sound than I was getting from the Onkyo. I actually liked Yamaha's speaker auto set up so much better than the Onkyo. It gave me the results and even told me clearly what was right and what was not :T It also clearly told me how to change impedance from 8ohm's to 6ohm's so the Swans are being treated the right way by the amp. Overall I think this receiver has a good chance of staying with us. The Onkyo?, it will be exchanged for other gear as the guys I got it from will actually let me pick a stereo system to upgrade the weekend BMW Z3's, which does NOT contain the Ultimate Audio Machine :R
> So far so good with the yamaha, will report after a few more days. thanks for the responses and, jack as always, I apreciate all your patience and input.
> Hit them straight!


Hello,
Glad that worked out for you. You do not want to change the Impedance to 6 Ohms unless the AVR is going into Protection as it actually reduces the available power. Often to a shocking extent. While logic would dictate that a lower Ohm Setting would provide more power, but it actually has more to do with UL Certification than providing you with a better solution to lower Impedance Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

